# Se otto ore vi sembran poche...



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2008)

Ultimamente sono venuta a conoscenza che a chi lavora in studi o uffici viene richiesto un orario di lavoro ...elastico che arriva spesso alle 7 ...8 ...a volte 9 di sera.
E' vero?
Ma, chiedo a chi si trova in queste condizioni, credete che prolungare l'orario aumenti la produttività? O non credete invece che sapere di avere molte ore di permanenza "obbligate" nel luogo di lavoro porti a diluire l'impegno e a ricercare, necessariamente, pause che permettano poi di ritrovare concentrazione e rendimento?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Agosto 2008)

Mi è capitato spesso lavorare fino alle 8 di sera. il rendimento è minimo, il margine di errore grande e il pagamento miserabile.


----------



## Old Addos (14 Agosto 2008)

*Dipende*

Io salto abitualmente il pranzo e resto in ufficio a lavorare , così guadagno un' ora almeno ;

se debbo scegliere , preferisco cominciare il mattino presto , piuttosto che fare tardi la sera ;

fatalmente , la soglia di attenzione si abbassa e puoi riguardare lo stesso foglio dieci volte , senza capire se c' è qualcosa che non va ;

dipende anche dalle conseguenze dei propri errori ; se un' impiegata sbaglia una fattura , la riemette e stop , è solo un giro di carte ;

se la segretaria di un notaio sbaglia a compilare un atto , la trama si infittisce . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2008)

La redditività DI CERTA GENTE è inversamente proporzionale al tempo impiegato e direttamente proporzionale alle limitate capacità mentali.

La moderazione ne è un esempio lampante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Voi quante ore di lavoro fate e ...quante ore "rendete"?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Agosto 2008)

Io rendo tantissimo, ma su periodi medio - brevi. Lavoro di solito dal mattino presto (prima delle otto, di solito, quest'anno un po' piu' tardi per via di tutti i problemi di salute...) alle cinque, quando occorre allungo, ma sempre a malincuore. Ci tengo anche al resto della mia vita!

Quando facevo la libera professione litigavo sempre con tutti per questo. Ma i risultati m'hanno sempre dato ragione!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2008)

parecchie, tante, molte 
supero le dodici spesso e volentieri
(so che a questo punto asudem darà ragione ad oscuro....perché è un argomento con il quale ho annoiato assai)


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> parecchie, tante, molte
> supero le dodici spesso e volentieri
> (so che a questo punto asudem darà ragione ad oscuro....perché è un argomento con il quale ho annoiato assai)


Direi che per chi lavora in proprio non è purtroppo raro...ma almeno vi è una certa flessibilità in qualche periodo...(per me ad esempio in estate..e non è male! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Lascia perdere chi è abituato a marcare il cartellino...


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Se mi appassiono rendo, altrimenti...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che per chi lavora in proprio non è purtroppo raro...ma almeno vi è una certa flessibilità in qualche periodo...(per me ad esempio in estate..e non è male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio è un lavoro particolare.
anche in estate con matrimoni e reportages il lavoro non si ferma e da settembre ricomincio un tour de force in giro per l'italia con un settore artistico-sportivo in cui ci siamo specializzati .
da sempre abituata a lavorare sabato e domenica e festivi vari.
come ho già ripetuto solo un centinaio di volte:
se il lavoro nobilita io , come minimo,sono contessa


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2008)

Inizio al mattino presto... sono la prima ad arrivare, ma sono anche la prima ad andare via... dopo una certa ora il rendimento per me diventa minimo, tranne qualche eccezione... ma anche le cene di lavoro mi rompono le balle.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio è un lavoro particolare.
> anche in estate con matrimoni e reportages il lavoro non si ferma e da settembre ricomincio un tour de force in giro per l'italia con un settore artistico-sportivo in cui ci siamo specializzati .
> da sempre abituata a lavorare sabato e domenica e festivi vari.
> come ho già ripetuto solo un centinaio di volte:
> se il lavoro nobilita io , come minimo,sono contessa


senti minni, ma l'orso bruno al guinzaglio che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senti minni, ma l'orso bruno al guinzaglio che fine ha fatto?


e sopratutto...dopo tutti questi anni, l'avrà messo in regola??


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

ma che dici??
era suo!!
faceva parte del patrimonio dilapidato


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2008)

siete ingrate e irriverenti.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete ingrate e irriverenti.


grazie ad una spiacevole analogia del mio cane col tuo e di una gran brutta abitudine mi sento molto vicina a te.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie ad una spiacevole analogia del mio cane col tuo e di una gran brutta abitudine mi sento molto vicina a te.


ha smesso. è uscito dal tunnel 
ora mangia violette e ranuncoli appena sbocciati


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha smesso. è uscito dal tunnel
> ora mangia violette e ranuncoli appena sbocciati


come ha fatto??
il mio c'è ricaduto...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

schifosette voi e i vostri zozzosissimi cani magna popò


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> schifosette voi e i vostri zozzosissimi cani magna popò


lo potrei usare per la pubblicità dei pannolini per bimbi


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2008)

Provate a dare al cane un uovo sodo con tanto di _guscio_...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio è un lavoro particolare.
> anche in estate con matrimoni e reportages il lavoro non si ferma e da settembre ricomincio un tour de force in giro per l'italia con un settore artistico-sportivo in cui ci siamo specializzati .
> da sempre abituata a lavorare sabato e domenica e festivi vari.
> come ho già ripetuto solo un centinaio di volte:
> se il lavoro nobilita io , come minimo,sono contessa


Conosco bene....mio fratello fa lo stesso lavoro...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Provate a dare al cane un uovo sodo con tanto di _buccia_...


Alla coque va bene lo stesso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma....col cucchiaino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2008)

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/12/sezioni/economia/orario-lavoro/orario-lavoro/orario-lavoro.htmlECONOMIA *Respinto il tentativo del Consiglio Ue di introdurre la possibilità di deroga alle 48 ore
Il relatore Cercas (Pse): "Occasione per avvicinare la nostra agenda ai cittadini"*

*Orario di lavoro fino a 65 ore
L'Europarlamento ha detto no*

*Soddisfatti in Italia il viceministro ombra del Lavoro Damiano e i sindacati
"Una eccellente notizia". "Un risultato straordinario, superiore a ogni aspettativa"*




*STRASBURGO* - Il Parlamento europeo ha respinto in seconda lettura la proposta di portare la settimana di lavoro nell'Unione europea fino a 65 ore. Tutti gli emendamenti della commissione lavoro sono stati approvati con una maggioranza superiore ai 393 voti richiesti, essendo il provvedimento in seconda lettura. Una decisione che di fatto boccia il tentativo del Consiglio Ue di introdurre la possibilità di derogare al limite delle 48 ore settimanali. 

La plenaria dell'assemblea ha approvato a larga maggioranza la relazione dello spagnolo Alejandro Cercas (Pse). Tutte le clausole di 'opt out' dal principio delle 48 ore, attualmente applicate dalla Gran Bretanga e, in modo meno generalizzato, da un'altra dozzina di Stati membri, dovranno essere abolite entro tre anni dall'entrata in vigore della direttiva. 

Inoltre, il Parlamento europeo chiede che siano considerati a tutti gli effetti come tempo di lavoro i periodi di guardia delle professioni mediche e dei servizi d'emergenza (pompieri), mentre il Consiglio Ue (cioè i governi degli Stati membri) voleva distinguere fra periodo di guardia 'attivo' e 'inattivo'. L'assemblea, infine, ha respinto le disposizioni che avrebbero eliminato l'obbligo del riposo compensativo immediatamente dopo il periodo di guardia. 

Il relatore Cercas è stato abbracciato da molti colleghi subito dopo le votazioni sugli emendamenti. "Questa è un trionfo per tutti i gruppi del Parlamento europeo ed è l'occasione per il Consiglio di cogliere questa opportunità per rendere la nostra agenda più vicina a quella dei cittadini europei", ha affermato Cercas subito dopo il voto. 
http://oas.repubblica.it/RealMedia/ads/click_nx.ads/repubblica.it/nz/economia/interna/1178961181@Top,TopLeft,TopRight,Left,Right,Middle,Position1,Bottom,BottomLeft,x40,x41,x42,x43,x44,x45,x46!Middle

Senza un accordo tra Parlamento Ue e Consiglio "non c'è alcuna possibilità di modificare l'attuale direttiva" sull'orario di lavoro, ha commentato il commissario Ue al Lavoro e agli Affari Sociali Vladimir Spidla. "Spetta ora al Consiglio decidere come rispondere al voto del'Europarlamento", ha aggiunto. 

Soddisfatto il viceministro del Lavoro nel governo ombra del Pd, Cesare Damiano, che definisce la decisione del Parlamento "una eccellente notizia". Analoghe le reazioni dei rappresentanti sindacali. Per il segretario confederale della Cisl Giorgio Santini "è stata bloccata la decisione di esportare e istituzionalizzare l'opt out individuale sull'orario di lavoro che avrebbe potuto costringere i lavoratori europei ad orari settimanali di 60-65 ore". 

Per il segretario confederale della Cgil, Fulvio Fammoni, si tratta di "un risultato straordinario, superiore ad ogni aspettativa, che conferma, dopo la grande manifestazione di ieri, la giustezza dell'iniziativa sindacale e che dimostra quanto fosse sbagliato il provvedimento della Commissione". 

(_17 dicembre 2008_)


----------

